# Mosaic Glass Coffee Table



## PiP (Jun 8, 2018)

My latest glass project. 





Each piece of glass is hand cut then filed on a grinder to remove any sharp edges.  The process I find particularly challenging is to maintain the ongoing curves. Studying this photograph, I now realise there's a problem with the purple area as the LH curve is not following through from the right.We have a  'wiggle' which I failed to notice. Damn, I'll need to re cut the small orange piece again...


----------



## Gumby (Jun 8, 2018)

That's so neat! You are going to have a beautiful piece there when you finish.


----------



## escorial (Jun 9, 2018)

Curves in curves gives it a 2D effect..impressive stuff..


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 9, 2018)

Dear PiP,
Oh I can see it finished. At first it impressed me
as Earth then a soccer  ball.. it’s beautiful, always a fan
of purple and yellow-orange together. I see the the 
small yellow piece...the points aren’t quite plumb but 
the curves still fit.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 10, 2018)

I always enjoy seeing your mossaic projects Pip, each one is different but notheless just as interesting and beautiful. Do you sell your work or are they just for fun and decoration around your home and garden?

You do indeed capture a sense of movement in the colours/patterened pieces you have used. Good work.


----------



## PiP (Jun 12, 2018)

Today, I glued the solid pieces of glass in place and I'm now experimenting with colour and shapes on the mosaic infills. I think the dark purple is too heavy and I don't like the pale pink/lavender. Thoughts, please?


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Jun 12, 2018)

I think I agree with you, PiP.  Especially about the pink. It's a lovely pink, but maybe for another piece. Very nice work, though! I'm impressed! And jealous too!


----------



## PiP (Jul 26, 2018)

The finished table.



Much to my teacher's horror I used black grout


----------



## Gumby (Jul 26, 2018)

That is beautiful and I love the black grout!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 27, 2018)

I do too. The black grout boosts the other colors and...
the sun through the glass is really nice on the patio. I 
would’ve thought the yellow would have been more
translucent though... very nice.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 27, 2018)

Delightful!


----------



## Hope4All (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow, gorgeous you should start selling these beautiful tables! I know I would buy one from you


----------

